# Congratulations Italy! World Cup Winners



## la reine victoria

HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS​ 
AND​ 
VERY BEST WISHES​ 
ON YOUR WIN!​ 
VIVA ITALIA​ 
**************​ 
View attachment 3052



    ​ 











*LRV*​


----------



## Jana337

Bravissimi!  Complimenti. ​


----------



## Eugin

*A R G E N T I N A* E *TUTTA* *ITALIANA*!!!!!  


* Complimenti e* Molte Grazie*!!!(click)*   

Un forte abracio!


----------



## Pivra

Congrats To Italy!!!!!


----------



## alc112

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡AGUANTE ITALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## mysticalme

Well done! Fantastic!!! CONGRATS to ITALY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Perrott

Viva l'Italia, campioni del mondo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimitabby

Forza! Siamo felici e orgogliosi che Italia ha vinto!


----------



## Seana

*Congrats to  Italy!!!*


----------



## a_n_a_r

Viva Italia.Really I am very happy.
Congratulations to All Italian team and nation


----------



## ordequin

Congratulations Italy! Felicidades desde España a los italianos!


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations à l'équipe italienne ! 

Faites bien la fête !


----------



## danalto

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Elisa68

Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shamblesuk

Amazing night! I was in a pub in London full of France fans, I was singing 'dov'e' la vittoria' in full voice. The best team of the tournament won and I am so proud of what you did.

Forze azzurri per sempre!!!!!

Italia chiamò!!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Amusez-vous bien ! 
Félicitations !


----------



## linguist786

Congratulazioni!!


----------



## DDT

*GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!​*
[Unfortunately here in Paris there won't be such an all-night-long party as in Italy...c'est ça la vie, quoi !]

DDT


----------



## moodywop

*GRAZIE A TUTTI!



un souvenir
*


----------



## Otter

​ 
Definitivamente!!

 *CAMPIONI del MONDO*​


YEAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


​
​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Congratulations to my favorite!


----------



## TrentinaNE

The sum total of my World Cup TV viewing consisted of the overtime portion of today's final match.  I took a break with a few colleagues to watch in our company cafe (yes, I'm working on a Sunday ::sigh:.  We all pulled for _la bella Italia_ and erupted in cheers when it was decided.  Then... back to work...  but it was a glorious break!   

Evviva Italia!​~ Elisabetta​


----------



## glory

mimitabby said:
			
		

> Forza! Siamo felici e orgogliosi che Italia ha abbia vinto!


 
Thanks,
Gloria


----------



## la reine victoria

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> Congratulations to my favorite!


 


Welcome to the forums Chazzwozzer!    




LRV


----------



## lsp

Yeahhh!!!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Meme si j'etais fana absolu de la France, je felicite l'italie pour sa victoire dans la coupe du monde. VIVA BELLA ITALIA!!!


----------



## Everness

Just came back from the North End in Boston. When I left, Hanover Street was still packed with thousands of people wearing Italia's jerseys and chanting "Italia, Italia." If you live in the US and watched Italy-France on ABC, every now and then they would show the crowd following the game on City Hall Plaza. I finally watched the game on that big-screen television because there were already long lines to get into bars and restaurants in the North End 3 hours before the game started! We then all marched down Hanover Street. It was a beautifully insane great party! 

Congrats to the Azurri!


----------



## Frangina

Yessssssssss!!!!!! Campioni del mondo!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## Yuribear

EVVIVA L'ITALIA...... AZZURRI.... AZZURRI.... ANCHE QUA VI FACCIAMO IL TIFO. COMPLIMENTI   AUGURI... CHE LA FESTA CONTINUA IN TUTTO IL MONDO!!!!


----------



## Fedora

*Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulazioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## coquita

*I-TA-LIA!!!!*
*I-TA-LIA!!!!*

*Sienten la misma pasión por el fútbol que nosotros y se merecen ser campeones!!*

*A disfrutar!!! *


----------



## Saoul

*GRAZIE A TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

View attachment 3056

CAMPIONI DEL MONDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: LEE SEI UN MITO!


----------



## Mei

*Muchas
Felicidades*
*para el 
Campeón del Mundo!

  

*Mei​


----------



## silvietta

*WOWOWOW*

*GRAZIE RAGAZZI!!!!!!*

*     *

*CAMPIONI DEL MONDOOOOO!!!!*​


----------



## emma1968

> I was in a pub in London *full of France fans,* *I was singing 'dov'e' la vittoria' in full voice*. The best team of the tournament won and I am so proud of what you did.



*                         BEN FATTO,   LEE!*


----------



## Outsider

Congratulazioni, Italia.


----------



## rericri

campioni del mondo!
campioni del mondo!
campioni del mondo!​ 
grazie per averci fatto sognare! sono orgogliosa di essere italiana


----------



## Chazzwozzer

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forums Chazzwozzer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRV



Thank you, LVR!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

!!!!!!FELICIDADES¡¡¡¡¡ Después de México ustedes eran mi equipo, me hicieron ganar un apuesta y por eso estoy más feliz.
Que bueno que sus esfuerzos hayan valido la pena, recuerden que nada se les regalo todo su equipo se ganó esa copa a pulso.
Congratulations!!!!!!! After Mexico you were my favourite team, you made me win a bet!!!!!! ant thet's why I'm happier.
It's so good to see that your efforts had had their reward. Remeber that nothing was by free or by chance your tema won this cup by heart and with effort
AGAIN CONGRATULATIONS.

Sorry for not write in Italian but I don't speak it.


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations 
à l'équipe 
d'Italie
 ____________________________________________________________
 Et bravo aux bleus aux blancs pour cette deuxième mi-temps de rêve...Quand même !! ​


----------



## Lancel0t

Binabati namin kayo mga taga Italya! (We congatulate you Italians!)


----------



## geve

*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*
*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*
*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*
*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*
*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*
*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*
*CONGRATULATIONS ITALIA!*



Et à tous les bleus (de short et de nom) : bien joué, les gars.


----------



## mickaël

*Bravo à l'Italie !!!!* même si je m'en fout un peu.


----------



## Wolverine

I know that this thread could be closed..

Campioni del mondo in Inglese si dice World champions...

So happy to be Italian tonight free translations for everybody...

Ciao


----------



## coppergirl

*Warmest Congratulations to the Azzurri! It was an amazing game**!! Enjoy the glory of being the World Cup Champions 2006!!!!*


----------



## DesertCat

Sono felice della vittoria degli azzurri!


----------

